# V-Server - Anbieter und Linux Distrubtionen



## Spieleguru (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich will mir demnächst einen V-Server mieten auf dem meine Homepage läuft(später auch eine zweite die mehr Tarffic verursacht) und 2 Browsergames(beide selbst geschrieben!)

Ich wollte mich mal umhören welche Distrubition ihr empfehlen würdet und welche Provider günstig und gut sind.

Außerdem wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir irgendwelche Dokumentationen geben könntet um einen V-Server(mit Plesk) zu administrieren! Ich arbeite mich bereits seit 2 Monaten in Linux ein und finde es so nebenbei, sogar recht abwechslungsreich! Und für mich als Programierer werde ich wohl dabei bleiben, doch bei meinen Spielen nicht, da bleibt Windows 

Ach ja: Wäre schön wennn man einen Server für <10€ monatlich mieten könnte! Habe mir bereits den von Strato rausgesucht(http://strato.de/server/virtual/v-power/index.html) und das wäre wohl in meinen Leistungsgebiet(V-PowerServer A)

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

MfG


----------



## Spieleguru (18. Oktober 2008)

Schde das mir bisher niemand eine Empfehlung gegeben hat...

Ich möchte nurnoch einen V-Server mit min. 10gb Speicher und genügend Traffic(was mich bei Strato reizt ) Als Distribution sollte ContOS angeboten werden! Habt ihr da für mich eine Empfehlung oder meint ihr der V-Server von Strato wäre gut?

MfG


----------



## CirCa70 (18. November 2008)

http://www.servcity.org 
ich hoste da einen teamspeak server und meine website.

betriebssystem debian+syscp


----------

